# raffel:180sx vlsd and output shafts for medical fund raiser



## jbanach77 (Jun 11, 2002)

my friend had a 240sx he just totaled and had a 180sx vlsd and the output shafts for his s13. he gave it to me and told me to raffel it off to the 240sx guys online to raise money for my daughters medical expenses.

ticket will be $25 money orders from a u.s. post office or through paypal. they money orders have the buyers name and the reciepants name on the money order. i will use the money order as the tickets. the drawing will end on jan 31. i will post the tickets in the raffel as they arrive.

make money orders payable to...
jimmy banach
9 perry falls place
baltimore, md 21236 

paypal adress is [email protected]

spread the word to all the 240sx forums and...best of luck to everyone!!!!!!

for pics already online go to: http://www.240sxforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=20489&page=2&pp=25


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

come on help this guys daughter !!!!


----------



## jbanach77 (Jun 11, 2002)

this is the money i have recieved as far.

1-stever ackerman $25x2= $50
2-zach slesinger $25x3=$75
3-Anita Kelchner $25x1=$25
4-Boris Preger $25x1=$25
5-ralphy louis $25x2=$50
6-Dave Forman $25x1=$25
7-Carlos Quesada $25x1=$25
8-anthony fox $25x1=$25
9-David Kucharczyk $25x1=$25
10-jay soto $25x1=$25
total=$350


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

sorry, i would help but i am completely broke


----------



## jbanach77 (Jun 11, 2002)

hey its cool ma, just let people know that are interested to take a shot at it. it could proove to be worth their investment. and help out my daughters situation also


----------



## jbanach77 (Jun 11, 2002)

1-stever ackerman $25x2= $50 
2-zach slesinger $25x3=$75 
3-Anita Kelchner $25x1=$25 
4-Boris Preger $25x1=$25 
5-ralphy louis $25x2=$50 
6-Dave Forman $25x1=$25 
7-Carlos Quesada $25x1=$25 
8-anthony fox $25x1=$25 
9-David Kucharczyk $25x1=$25 
10-jay soto $25x1=$25 
11-david orr $25x1=$25 
12-Joe Christensen $25x1=$25 
13-Matthew Roberts $25x1=$25 
total=$425 

come one guys today is the last day to get the tickets. drawing will be tomorrow.


----------



## jbanach77 (Jun 11, 2002)

and the winner is zach slesinger


----------

